# Thermoelectric Humidor Cooling - and Vinotemp guts (56k warning)



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

OK all, as some of you know I tackled a project to add a TEC (thermoelectric cooler) to my humidor.

*Test one* was to completely gut and bash a Vinotemp and install the internals to see what the result was.

Basically, it all worked but the setup was too small. I toyed with the idea of changing the actual cooler, but did not pursue as I found another option.

Here is a picture of the Vinotemp guts (I reccomend demolition of the plastic / foam with a hammer while you trace the wires. If you use a blade, you will undoubtedly cut wires, as I did ). What you are looking at is: the cooler is the bottom left - single fan is the cold side, dual fan is the hot side. Power board is just above that - the little board to the right is the LED board, which also serves as a wiring junction - and then you see the front panel that I have mounted to a piece of spanish cedar - just a prototype but I wanted to ensure I could make the panel look good before I sawed a hole in the humi. Oh yes, the blue wire to the bottom right is the temp probe, and it is in the foam toward the top left of the internal grille in the vino.

*Test Two* is the setup that I am going with - I found a Supercool 24V setup that was much larger. Here is an overall picture (note, wiring is 'temporary' - very temporary - for purposes of bench testing...

Got it all running. there are some internal temp probes that I did not use (the 'extra' wires you can see). Here is a picture with an IR thermometer showing the cold side temp:

Here is one showing the hot side temp:

Here is the 'face' of it - inside, cold side. (Along with a picture of an Anejo 50 that met its end a couple weekends ago (was a gift) when I took these):

And, here it is installed. I do not have it running just yet as I need to figure out what I will use as a thermostat. I had to add some studs to the back to handle the extra weight, then used a silicone type (odor free, weather proof) sealant on the exterior edges. As for the thermostat, there are a couple options that I have found, just none that I am ready satisfied with just yet:


----------



## CosmoKCohiba (Nov 6, 2008)

That's what I call a DIY :tu:tu


----------



## mrreindeer (Sep 4, 2008)

Incredibly impressive! :tu


----------



## larryinlc (Oct 22, 2005)

I see a business opportunity here for you. Nice!!:tu

Larry


----------



## parafumar (Aug 23, 2008)

Humidity has stabilized nicely, so it seems my effort to get it airtight again has worked.


----------



## HAZMAN (Jul 2, 2005)

Awesome, I am very interested in trying this for my cabinet. Which size vino did you strip this out of? Just wondering if it will be compatible with a full size cabinet.


----------



## Lorglath (Aug 22, 2007)

What did you get option two out of and what was the total cost associated with it?


----------



## themoneycollector (Apr 18, 2007)

Very good work, please update once you get a thermostat installed


----------



## mwawrzyniec (Dec 25, 2010)

I am going to attempt to put something similar to this project together, what are the specs on the thermoelectric unit that you used? I found a few units by powercool (formerly supercool) but do not know the size to buy. They are not cheap so I would rather purchase the appropriate size the first time. Any help/hindsight would be greatly appreciated. For those also interested, I found the units and controllers on digikey.


----------



## thunderdan11 (Nov 15, 2010)

Very nicely done. Great sticks as well...


----------



## jeepster80 (Feb 11, 2011)

I have a 4.5 cu ft cabinet. Are the vinotemp guts still around, possibly for sale? Would that be a sufficient set up for that size?


----------



## stephen_bj (Feb 20, 2011)

I have a Aristocrat Mini and a 19mxt on its way. I want to do the same thing. Is stripping down a vino temp the best way? Are there DIY peliter cooler kits out there?


----------



## WyldKnyght (Apr 1, 2011)

Nice demolition... maybe you should start a reality TV show


----------



## Goingyard (Mar 6, 2011)

That is one sweet looking set up. Great work.


----------

